# Blue Buffalo- Recall



## mjstk (Feb 24, 2013)

Blue Buffalo Recall - Vitamin D

Above is the link to Blue Buffalo's website and their information on the recall.


----------



## Oakmhcky21 (Dec 25, 2012)

This was 2.5 years ago... Nothing to worry about now.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are recent complaints on BB
213 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods


----------



## Oakmhcky21 (Dec 25, 2012)

All dogs are going to have different tolerant levels, allergies, and different needs. Who knows what was possibly wrong with some of these people's dogs, such as weak kidney, that a higher protein food could agitate. As you know part of being a responsible owner is being able to tell if something you are feeding, or allowing your dog to do is bothering it.

Also, with all of the posts no one mentions the treats and other random crap people feed their dogs. How many people know if there tap water is high in calcium, which could also cause problems.

What I'm trying to get to is how many people know exactly what there dogs is allergic or sensitive to? Dogs vomiting and soft stools are there only way for them to tell you this, and is not a reason to say a brand of dog food is crap. Some of those reviews mentioned their dogs vomiting and having extremely loose stools for weeks - months, and that's just stupidity on their part for continuing to feed them that.

Just FYI my two dogs are on blue wilderness puppy and are doing great but my roommates dog got extremely sick when he ate some, to the point i had to take him to the vet to get checked out. Also a local pet store started selling Orijen and will be switching to that when I run out of the wilderness, not because of any issues with it, just what I originally wanted them on but no where around here sold it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

